# What breed does she look like to you guys?



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

She was sold to me a Nigerian Dwarf. I saw her parents and they both looked ND. I am questioning if they were her parents though. I am almost sure she is polled and both goats I was shown as her parents had horns. Also, her ears are huge for what I am used to ND having. If they really were her parents and she actually isn't polled neither one of them had floppy ears. She is only a week old. Could they still stand up?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is mixed with Nubian.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I've had kids take 2 weeks for ears to straighten out but I have kinders not ND


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

@ksalvagno She looks like she has some Nubian in her to me also.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is adorable but looks like she has airplane ears.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks to be a bit nubian mixed in there.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

look at how long her legs are. Your girl is definitely not full blooded. She's cute though!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Did the seller have any other goats there? I was given a "ND" that turned out to be a mini Nubian.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..shes a doll. Love her markings. I agree..she does not look full blood nigie.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

double j said:


> Did the seller have any other goats there? I was sold a "ND" that turned out to be a mini Nubian.


Here he is now


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She looks similar to mini-Nubians I have had (I breed them). Either one of the parents is a mini-Nubian or Nubian.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Whatever she is, shes ADORABLE🥰💕. Love that sweet face and her overall look. Very nice!


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> look at how long her legs are. Your girl is definitely not full blooded. She's cute though!


Yes!!! the legs are so long


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

double j said:


> Did the seller have any other goats there? I was given a "ND" that turned out to be a mini Nubian.


None that I saw that looked Nubian. I am assuming he must have had a floppy eared buck when momma was bred. Her brother also had floppy ears.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> None that I saw that looked Nubian. I am assuming he must have had a floppy eared buck when momma was bred. Her brother also had floppy ears.


She's a really cute little girl. If I had to guess I would say she has some Nubian in her. My husband bought this little buck as a ND but I think he may be mixed because of his ears.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe they took their does somewhere else to get bred that had a mini Nubian buck and there was an accident? I don’t know why they wouldn’t be upfront about it. You’d know for sure when the kid grew up! Do you have a picture of the mom? It’s possible she looks more Nigerian dwarf but is actually a mix. People on here might be able to spot the differences and tell you. It would be very hard on the doe if the buck was a Nubian, so the dad must have been a mix unless mom isn’t really one of the moms you were shown or she is more mixed than you think.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

People lie. I wouldn't be surprised if the sellers are flippers.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She is such a very pretty color. Her face looks very sweet as well. ❤


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Maybe they took their does somewhere else to get bred that had a mini Nubian buck and there was an accident? I don’t know why they wouldn’t be upfront about it. You’d know for sure when the kid grew up! Do you have a picture of the mom? It’s possible she looks more Nigerian dwarf but is actually a mix. People on here might be able to spot the differences and tell you. It would be very hard on the doe if the buck was a Nubian, so the dad must have been a mix unless mom isn’t really one of the moms you were shown or she is more mixed than you think.


I don't have a pic of her but the doe was nursing from her and she appeared to be full Nigerian. I am assuming the buck had to have Nubian. Her size is normal to small for what a ND would be at this age. Those legs and ears though  The seller definitely was being upfront. I just think he is mistaken about who bred his doe. I wasn't purchasing her on the grounds of her being ND or even purebred. He lived in a very rural with neighbors who all had goats. Only thing I can think is a neighbors buck must have visited his does. Or he had a buck with Nubian that he no longer had when I purchased her. I am very happy with her but after having her for a few days I realized those ears are not ND. She's a keeper though.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Such a cutie pie! I agree, looks like a mini-Nubian. Never had any of our NDs born with ears like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

We had gene come out with his ears like that but have since straightened out and are sticking up now! Give it some time and see what happens!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've had a couple of purebred Nigerian kids come out with floppy ears but they firmed up by a week or 2 of age and became proper Nigerian ears.


----------

